# Excitement Urination



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey yall, I just recently have been having an issue with Uncas and excitement Urination. He is 15 weeks old, and this literally started Friday 2/16. Prior, he has been amazing at doing all of his business outdoors, and has very little to no issues inside the house. Now, when he sees someone he loves or meets someone new, he will spray a little bit. The level of excitement when people meet or see him is super low key. He doesn't unload or anything, because I will immediately take him outside, and he will fully finish his business. I spoke to his breeder about this issue, and she made some recommendations such as temporarily wearing a puppy diaper until he gets the idea that excited peeing is not ok. I have seen this topic in the past, but typically the puppies are at least 6 months old. Thanks in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh gosh, he is cute.
Have you tried taking him outside to potty, before anyone comes over.
Also not making a big deal about seeing him, until he has pottied. 
They don't do it on purpose, so I don't think diapers will teach him that it's wrong.


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks TexasRed. 
I know we are all very partial to our Viszla(s), and am everyday thankful that this is the breed that found me. Uncas comes with me to my office, and rides with me in my vehicle just about everywhere. He is with me constantly, and I work from my front office overlooking a main street as this has the most light and room for Uncas to play. I can also keep a good eye on him to correct any unwanted behavior. I do not at all make a big deal out of the excitement pee, I just clean it and we keep moving on. Before I have clients come into my office, I crate him to prevent him from jumping up and distracting us from our business at hand. He does extremely well in his crate, and does not fuss or make any noises while we conduct business. I made a house call yesterday, and introduced Uncas to a long time client for the first time. He had a little bit of excitement on my front seat. No big deal. We went and met another client very quickly, and introduced Uncas again, this time more excitement, but more on the passenger side and sporadic. Went into one of the regions best hotels, where Uncas is welcome and has been in multiple times, and had more excitement on the marble floor. Again, no big deal. No one cared, and we went about the day. After that, he had multiple interactions with multiple new people in my office with no issues. He is literally my almost all the time companion. When I leave, he doesn't fuss or get upset, so there isn't any separation anxiety. I'm monitoring it, and will continue to take him outside before any new people come in. Thanks again!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

He is Adorable... If this is something really new, and I get that it is from your post, you might have him checked for a UTI... 

it never hurts to be sure..


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"puppy diaper", lol...please! Do.Not.Do.This. Recall that the term "Breeder" just applies to any owner with a bitch they've bred. It doesn't always connote authority or knowledge. Sorry, I've recently came back from the NY specialty/Westminster and am particular cynical.

If he tinkles, have a paper towel at the ready and do not punish him. he will out grow this..although not the humiliation of wearing a diaper. Call the vet to rule out a UTI, although I doubt it based on your description.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Great looking pup!

My boy, Cash, has done this a couple times. Though, I feel it was more to do with him having been in his crate for about 4 hours and then my wife got home. He gets super excited and that's when it happened. The first time was not pleasant as I wasn't aware of it and he just kept jump in his crate and spraying. Once my wife saw, she immediately took him outside and he peed. She then praised him for a good potty outside. It happened at least one other time and I feel it was similar circumstances. I think he just needed to pee in general and the excitement just caused him to spray a little. This time I took him outside to finish and gove him a treat for a good potty outside. 

Now, he goes to the back door and whimpers to let us know he needs to go. 

FYI, I work from home and he's only in his crate when I have to leave for an appointment that he can't go with me on, or he has gotten too hyper and needs to calm down(10-15 mins max), and to sleep at night. So, he's out all the time. 

Pictures are from when he was about 4 months(ish).


----------

